# Whitebread Sailing Photos



## kjschroeder (Oct 18, 2011)

Just wanted to post that I have dozens of photos from the October 9th Whitebread Sailing Race around Shelter Island, NY on my website.

Here's the link and I hope you like the pictures: Katharine Schroeder Photography | Whitebread Sailing Race 2011


----------

